# Woo Hoo!!!



## H2O (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucky me, I didn't win the logo contest!

Of coarse I didn't expect to. It will be one from the club...


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 2, 2015)

What club is that: anonymous???


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr. Anonymous, are you accusing the membership and Jeff of fixing the voting? Only a person who is insucure thinks that they lose because of cheating not because their work was good but just not good enough


----------



## edstreet (Nov 2, 2015)

What contest?


----------



## edstreet (Nov 2, 2015)

OH, and perhaps mr water is referencing the Pareto principal.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 3, 2015)

He's not so anonymous.
He's Dan Sleeth from Auburn, WA.
Don't understand his negative attitude to the IAP.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 3, 2015)

Let it pass, please...

Fishing only works when the fish bite the bait...


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2015)

Sometimes you just have to do this.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 3, 2015)

It's water under the bridge.  Lets move onward and upward.  Go make a pen.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 3, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Let it pass, please...  Fishing only works when the fish bite the bait...



This is what we call a logic paradox. By this reasoning of 'baiting' then no one should reply to any post here, there should only be the first post and nothing more.  However we all know for a site  that seemingly wants to encourage more postings by users then blanket statements like this would be in error, no?


----------



## tbroye (Nov 3, 2015)

The first time I read the post I thought it was tongue in cheek, guess I was mistaken.  Mylife is not taken up with contests I enjoy entering and if I don't make it  there is next time.  If someone doesn't like my pen or logo ok my ego isn't crushed, might try harder next time or not.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 3, 2015)

Can someone please point me out to the thread in question so that I can see what a fellow Aussie is saying about IAP..???

Cheers
George


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 3, 2015)

George.....you just posted in it:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Nov 3, 2015)

Forgive George his is down under.:biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 4, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Let it pass, please...
> 
> Fishing only works when the fish bite the bait...


 
I really like the Trace Adkins song "Just Fishing":music:


----------



## tbroye (Nov 4, 2015)

Took my own advice went out in shop and finished cleaning and reorganizing then started on making a pen, but first making a Delrin tube to hold the Laser inlay blanks while assembling them, this is one for a Sierra blank.  Got a good dose of H2O on Monday and my lawn and plant are responding nicely now need a lot of that both liquid and frozen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 4, 2015)

H2O said:


> Lucky me, I didn't win the logo contest!
> 
> Of coarse I didn't expect to. It will be one from the club...


Hmmmm....I didn't win the logo contest either....and I am one from the club.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 4, 2015)

Did not know there was a club. It must be a secret club. Do you guys have secret handshakes and secret decoder rings???  Are there hidden messages in your posts??? Do you all walk around with dark glasses Everyday is a learning experience. I did not enter and still lost. Has to be a conspiracy I guess I am not in the club. I have dark glasses though


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am in Smitty's club, is that the right one?


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 4, 2015)

What's that you say?  Smitty's club now has dark glasses and decoder rings.  Are they on sale right now?


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 4, 2015)

Yup ... there's a Trust Smitty special going on right now along with the nice discount for all Smitty's Club members ... but I think you have to be a "special VIP member" to get in on the dark glasses and decoder rings ....


I has the dark glasses and decoder ring ...   But I didn't win the logo contest either.  In fact, my entry was number 16 .... washed out in the first vote.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 4, 2015)

I just hope the decoder ring has a better message than "Drink more Ovaltine"


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 4, 2015)

Actually, I think mine be brokededed ... every time I looks at it all it does is say "Eet moor Chkkhen!"


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 4, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Did not know there was a club. It must be a secret club. Do you guys have secret handshakes and secret decoder rings???  Are there hidden messages in your posts??? Do you all walk around with dark glasses Everyday is a learning experience. I did not enter and still lost. Has to be a conspiracy I guess I am not in the club. I have dark glasses though


My glasses are really not dark...but they do help me see in the dark --- does that count?


----------



## robutacion (Nov 4, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> George.....you just posted in it:biggrin:



Outch, I did didn't I...?

I did after all found out that, this is not my fight to have nor I want to get involved, not worth the effort, in my view...!

I do although apologize for thinking that, the poster was an Aussie, we have an WA also in Australia and the town name looked familiar therefore, my wrong interpretation/assumption.

I'm out...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 4, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Yup ... there's a *Trust Smitty special going on right now *along with the nice discount for all Smitty's Club members ... but I think you have to be a "special VIP member" to get in on the dark glasses and decoder rings ....
> 
> 
> I has the dark glasses and decoder ring ...   But I didn't win the logo contest either.  In fact, my entry was number 16 .... washed out in the first vote.


*I didn't know that!!!! Nobody ever tells me nothin'.*


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry, Smitty ... thought I'ld just tweak a bunch of tails and perhaps get people to give ya some sales ...


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 5, 2015)

As long as people are trolling...


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 5, 2015)

I preferred "_History of the World (Part 1)_"


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> I just hope the decoder ring has a better message than "Drink more Ovaltine"




Oh did your age just show through:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 5, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope the decoder ring has a better message than "Drink more Ovaltine"
> ...


We will not mention the *radio* program that featured that 'secret code ring' and what you had to do to get it.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 5, 2015)

With my Cataracts my dark glasses really put me in the dark.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 5, 2015)

WB!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2015)

Wood Butcher said:


> WB!




See that is one of those hidden messages he must be one of them


----------

